# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  хоровод

## EweX

Маленький мальчик приходит из десткого сада весь исцарапаный. Папа спрашивает:
- В чём дело?
- Да хороводы вокруг ёлки водили.
- Ну и что?
- Ёлка большая, а детей мало!

----------


## SMARTER

Аналогично.
Грузин устроился в детский сад воспитателем.
Построил детей в круг, взял утюг за провод стал крутить и напевать:
Карусел, карусел - кто успел, тот присел: пасматри как много не успе-ело.

----------


## Botanig

Ахха, респект.

----------

